# Too many years since I did this... Help!



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

Been putting up the train around the Christmas tree for years. I have an 027 Nickel Plate Special set and Lionel Christmas cars from the early 90's. Kids turned to grand kids and now they are big enough to be interested again. I have fixed the crossing gate, and am trying to figure out how to wire the Lionel dwarf trackside light. I know from a picture there is a white, green and red wire. Can anyone tell me where they go?

Second question,.... I want to put up a second train set. I see a lot of O gauge stuff. Will mixing an 027 and an O gauge (each gauge will be its own track) make either one look out of place?

Final question (cheezz I hope I allowed more that one per thread ) I want to buy a transformer that will run both trains and all accessories. Will the Lionel VW 150 watt transformer do that? or should I go for the 275 watt Trainmaster?

Thanx lads....


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The best value in transformers is the KW, 190 watts. If you are somewhat patient on eBay, you can score one for $30-40.

O and O27 will be close enough to be fine, I run them on the same track! 

What's the exact model of the dwarf signal, is it the #148? Do you have the track contactor that went with it? It should probably be a 153C contactor for sensing the train.

Here's the manual for the #148 Dwarf signal: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...sg=AFQjCNEyfdf2PYA8QyBTu-ZZdF_VvWfxYQ&cad=rja


----------



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanx! Would an 80 Watt transformer for EACH work just as good?

The dwarf signal light came with the set and does not have any more info on it. I'll have a go at those instructions tonight. Can you advise me on the gauge of wire to use? Do they sell a 3 strand wire that is recommended? I do have the track contactor. I have to head into town today and there is a hobby shop right across the street from my destination. I'll have a browse in there.

This is a GREAT forum for this. I have a year to collect what I need. With all this expertise around it makes it a ton easier to get an answer. Patience with me folks,.... it's been a long time....


----------



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

I just looked at the link. That is exactly what I need! This is gonna be fun.....


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can use almost any size wire for the signal, it doesn't draw much power. Typical for those is #22 wire.

You can wire up two transformers, but make sure they're phased correctly if they share any common ground. Are these two sets going to be on separate tracks? Remember, unless you're running DCC, (I'm sure you aren't.) you can only control one section of track with one transformer.


----------



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

Just got back from my trip into town. Stopped in at the local hobby shop and waltzed through their extensive inventory of trains. Now I am able to recognize a good buy either online or in the store. I did pick up some smoke fluid. I thought their prices on engines a bit high, but then they have overhead to cover and the engines might have been collectors items as they were behind locked glass. I picked up a good deal on an "X" track with the idea of having the trains cross each other. Question,... can you do that or is the X crossing unique to one track? 

They had #20 wire in spools but I think I'll look around a bit. ...and I think I will go with one transformer. I got time to browse ....


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, most crossovers are wired together. It's possible to separate them, look on the bottom. Of course, you can also have some spectacular train wrecks if you're not careful!


----------

